# Spray adhesive



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Loctite spray dont work!!!...what kind of spray adhesive will stick outdoor carpet to a j/boat deck?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Loctite spray dont work!!!...what kind of spray adhesive will stick outdoor carpet to a j/boat deck?


First off, don't use a spray. Use something you can spread on. It will hold a lot longer.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Your more than likely going to have to use a glue and a trowel if you want it to be permanent.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want it to stay forever use a outdoor carpet adhesive and trowel it on with a notched trowel


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*mats*

In my Jon I don't have carpet on floor, but use removable rubber mats cut to size. Makes cleaning up the boat a lot easier than fixed carpet.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

outdoor carpet adhesive and a trowel is the correct method for the carpet. You will also need a heavy steel roller that you can rent from Home Depot or Lowes to roll the carpet for good adhesion results.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Lowes has some outdoor carpet glue in a bucket. I had to re-glue some carpet down on my boat and used that stuff--it worked great. I used a trowel to spread it. 

NJD


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Along these questions. Why do bass boats have carpeting? Doesn't it get nasty after awhile? I could see it useful in very cold situations when water on the deck might freeze. But a bucket of lake water anywhere south of freeze latitudes will unfreeze the deck. 

I DO understand that some aluminum boats don't have non-skid decks and carpet is the choice...



Jim


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> Along these questions. Why do bass boats have carpeting? Doesn't it get nasty after awhile? I could see it useful in very cold situations when water on the deck might freeze. But a bucket of lake water anywhere south of freeze latitudes will unfreeze the deck.
> 
> I DO understand that some aluminum boats don't have non-skid decks and carpet is the choice...
> 
> ...


So the 20 or so rods that get left on the deck don't get beat up........


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

FUNNY, but I could buy that... but shouldn't Redfish Tourney guys want the same? 

Just wondering why "flats boats" and "bass boats" are marketed so differently.

Maybe it's just that, "marketing". For YEARS Johnson and Evinrude motors were made on the same assembly line, separated only by paint, covers, and labels. Likewise Chevy and GMC make virtually the same trucks, separated by a few options and cosmetic differences.

Jim

Jim


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Contact glue*

Scott, Go to Mills in Elyson Park- They sell (either 451 or 151 contact glue in a 5 gal can). I have bought the spray kind, put it in a metal bowl and used a paint brush to brush it on the deck. Also, if you go this route make sure you put glue on the backing of the carpet. Allow both to dry and stick the carpet to the deck. Keep in mind that once you put the carpet on- there is no wiggle room, ie it will not slide at all- it's stuck. I have used this for several boats.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You have to get the commercial contact cement the stuff that is a light brown color. They stopped selling it in local stores a few years back. The white liquid contact cement is crap for what you are doing. I used lots of the brownish stuff for putting rubber on cofferdams for underwater work on ships and it works great. Granger had some years ago. I still have a piece on my dive platform glued down with it been there for years the rubber will separate before the glue gives. If you can find some let me know I will buy some just to have it.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jim t said:


> Along these questions. Why do bass boats have carpeting? Doesn't it get nasty after awhile? I could see it useful in very cold situations when water on the deck might freeze. But a bucket of lake water anywhere south of freeze latitudes will unfreeze the deck.
> 
> I DO understand that some aluminum boats don't have non-skid decks and carpet is the choice...
> 
> ...


I'm guessing saltwater might be a factor. I had boats with carpet for years when I lived inland --- always freshwater ---- the carpet was never an issue, always cleaned up great.

My buddy brought his bass boat down here one year & we went fishing - the saltwater ate his carpet up.

On a side note - the more I go looking for my saltwater boat, the more I'm finding out I have a lot to learn about saltwater boats.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

jim t said:


> Along these questions. Why do bass boats have carpeting? Doesn't it get nasty after awhile? I could see it useful in very cold situations when water on the deck might freeze. But a bucket of lake water anywhere south of freeze latitudes will unfreeze the deck.
> 
> I DO understand that some aluminum boats don't have non-skid decks and carpet is the choice...
> 
> ...


I needed it cause the deck everything is bare aluminum...gets so hot it will fry ya sometimes...btw,thnx yall..the brown contact stuff in a bucket works!:thumbup:


----------

